# Small carriage stop refurb



## Eyerelief (Nov 15, 2021)

Found this little gem in a box of lathe tooling for my old Victor 1640.  It was rusted over and froze.  I put it in the parts washer overnight, which enabled me to disassemble it.  A little more soaking and wire brushing and it cleaned up pretty good.  Painted it up and hung it.  Works smooth now. Will make a new friction lock or re-knurl since it looks like this one was obviously being asked to work well beyond its capabilities.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 15, 2021)

Nice job.


----------



## brino (Nov 15, 2021)

I bet that entire corner could be rebuilt with JB-Weld and re-tapped and no (but us here) would know!
-brino


----------



## Eyerelief (Nov 15, 2021)

brino said:


> I bet that entire corner could be rebuilt with JB-Weld and re-tapped and no (but us here) would know!
> -brino


Excellent idea!  I am assuming that the screw that was in that corner was to put a little pressure on the bronze bushing, because the hole stopped at the bushing.  I'll try it!


----------

